# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Βιβλία Microsoft

## tgi

Καλησπέρα
Χαρίζω τα παρακάτω IT Books της Microsoft

1) Implementing and Managing Microsoft Exchange Server 2003
2) Deploying and Managing Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000
3)Planning Implementing, and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Active Directory Infrastructure 
4) Administering a Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Database
5) Administering Microsoft Windows NT 4.0
6) Microsoft Windows Architecture for Developers
7) Core Technologies of Microsoft Exchange Server
 :Cool:  Desinging a Microsoft Windows 2000 Migration Strategy






Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## b2act

> Καλησπέρα
> Χαρίζω τα παρακάτω IT Books της Microsoft
> 
> 1) Implementing and Managing Microsoft Exchange Server 2003
> 2) Deploying and Managing Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000
> 3)Planning Implementing, and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Active Directory Infrastructure 
> 4) Administering a Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Database
> 5) Administering Microsoft Windows NT 4.0
> 6) Microsoft Windows Architecture for Developers
> ...



Καλησπέρα, υπάρχουν ακόμη; Ενδιαφερομαι... Ευχαριστω

----------


## tgi

> Καλησπέρα, υπάρχουν ακόμη; Ενδιαφερομαι... Ευχαριστω



Φυσικά και υπάρχουν

Πάρε με τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε 

Τάσος
6999307000

Θα είμαι ξύπνιος μέχρι 07:00 το πρωί λόγο βάρδιας

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα
Δώθηκαν στον *b2act*

----------

